# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Bariatric procedure

## Crack Back

As I mentioned in previous new member forum (just making my return after 16 years)

Anyone here have Bariatric surgery and success getting back into cycling? Procedure I have doesnt allow alot of absorption part of the main reason Im returning to the fold, pills are not helpful. I am starting to eat a lot more now but still concerned about wasting. 

Just to gauge where I was and where Im at I became somewhat obese at 370
Lbs. Now Im around 208. Just want to get some of my form back.

----------


## lovbyts

If you have cycled before and ever been part of this forum you probably know doing a cycle before you have reached or gotten near your natural potential is pretty much a waste of cycle and $$$ as well as dong more harm than good. If you are still over weight you could end up fighting estrogen more than if you are not over weight for 1, getting gyno and other huge setbacks.

Sounds like you are on the right path and dont have much further to go to get your body fat down to where it should be depending on your stats. Dont rush it and you will have better results IMO.

I have not had Bariatric surgery but I have had a LOT of setbacks, 20 surgeries and counting.... There is a lot I would like to do more right now but I practice what I preach and am holding off also until Im actually ready. Best of luck

----------

